# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  High durch Surfen- Nach dem Surfen der Flash

## Hangman

Ich denke mal jeder der schon mal sonen richtigen Surftag berstanden hat, kennt es. Man kommt zurck an den Strand mit nem hammer Grinsen im Gesicht ist einfach nur belst fertig aber EXTREM GLCKLICH- Schmerzen, Hunger/Durst (und Klte) sprt man nicht mehr. Man schwebt eigentlich so in seiner eigenen Dimension fhlt sich total frei obwohl der Kopf eigentlich total matischig is.

Kennt irgendwer das PHNOMEN? (nur vom surfen ausgegangen, keine anderen Drogen)

Das beim Surfen ja irgendwelche Hormone ausgeschttet werden is mir ja klar, da wre zuallererst Adrenalin zu nennen aber weis irgendwer von euch was auerdem noch fr Krpereigene Stoffe ausgeschttet werden?
Bei schwangeren Frauen weis man ja das der Krper Morphine ausschtte, sogar soviele das dies bei nem Drogentest angezeigt wird. Ist das beim surfen vielleicht auch so oder so hnlich? Oder weis irgendwer ne Antwort auf den Aftersurf-High-Flash?

Gut, wnsch euch erstmal noch viel Spa beim Surfen

Hang loose
Jonas

----------


## novize

Ist ein krpereigenes Glckshormon. Das selbe im brigen wird auch in rauhen Mengen beim Sex produziert  :Happy:

----------


## Hangman

Jetzt wird mir so einiges klar!
Da macht der Vergleich mit SURFEN und SEX ja sogar auf wissenschaftlicher Basis sinn.

@novize- danke fr die Info

----------


## freeksurfer

@ Hangmann und Co. !!!

Hy leute also von der pysiologischen Seite habt ihr ja schon mal gut mit Adrenalin usw. losgelegt!!!

Aber auch Stoffe die den Stress abbauen spielen sicher mit rein !!!!

Fr mich die interresante Seite ist jedoch die Psychologische die Natur und geisteswissenschaftliche Seite!!!!

In diesem Millieau wird dieser Zustand nach aber vorallem direkt bei der ausfhrenden Ttigkeit also dem Surfen als " FLOW" beschrieben!!!!

Flow kommt vom englischen und soll das fliesen der Bewegung ausdrcken!!!!

Man kann auch sagen, dass man im tun aufgeht!!!

Da man alles andere um sich herum vergisst , sich vollens seiner Ttigkeit widmet und sich darauf total konzentriert!!!!

Die meistren Menschen die so ein Flow vewrsphren beschreiben das Erlebnis mit Merkmalen wie:
- zeitverlust
- vllige Konzentration
- ausschalten der Umwelt
- automatisierten bewegungen und doch kontrollierten bewegungen 
also reaktivem teils unbewusstem aber dennoch richtigem handeln!!!
- Situatives handeln
- intrinsische Motivation also eine in sich selbstmotivierende Ttigkeit
( eine Ttigkeit z. B. surfen tun wir nicht weil wir von andern anerkennung oder gar geld bekommen - natrlich bieten diese uerlichen belohnungen noch mehr anreiz etwas zu tun aber sie sind nicht der ursprung wir wrden also auch ohne uere belohnung surfen weil surfen selbst uns schon spa macht und motiviert)))

Diese merkmale kommen fters in Extrem und freestyl aber auch in fun und outdoorsportarten zum ausdruck !!!
Das heit wir erleben in sportarten wie Windsurfen Wellen reiten klettern, tauchen, falschiermspringen usw. 
ofters einen flow als z. B. in Balls sportarten da wir viel sizuativer handeln mssenund in einer Situation nicht gro nachdenken knnen sowie eine Freiheit einen eroberungsdrang versphren dieser kommt durch die Natur und dern wewalten bezwingung !!!!

weiteres beim nchsten mal muss noch was arbeiten 

hang loose tim

----------


## Hangman

Kann ich auch nichts gegen einwenden und is nachfolziebar was du da schreibst, kenn ich nicht anders wenn der Wind stimmt also mindestens 4Bf dann Flowts auch auf dem Wasser.  :Smile: 
see ya

----------


## Deadlev

Hmm.. ich fahr immer mit Fahrrad und Anhnger an See runter... Auch wenn ich immer total kaputt bin hab ich auf'm Rckweg immer gute Laune. Ich hoffe man darf mit so 'nem Rausch auch in Straenverkehr ^^
Wenn ich surf empfinde ich das immer wie eine endlos lange Achterbahnfahrt, bei der es immer nur bergab geht.. und man muss nicht vorher schlangestehn

hang loose

----------


## Tinkerbell

Hi, ein Supergefhl was ich mehr beim Surfen habe!"Grins"

Eine bitte an Euch: Helft mir doch mein neues Forum aufzubauen. Es ist erst ein Tag alt und ich suche die cracks,Ein und Aufsteiger. Schaut doch mal rein und registriert euch. nach der anmeldung bekommt ihr ein Pawort mit dem ihr euch dann Einloggen knnt.

www.razyboard.com/system/user_wiedemann.html

----------


## toe

Ist das nicht das gefhl wenn das adrenalien abgebaut wird?

----------

